# frozen fruit to cool down?



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

So, came across this photo series in the Toronto Star: http://photogallery.thestar.com/1023678

(Staff in a Rome zoo giving the animals some frozen fruit to cool down)

My house is HOT right now. Last evening it was 84F/29C according to Misha's cage thermometer. Decidedly uncomfortable. He's been eating much less and splatting more, and I've resorted to putting two cold water bottles wrapped in towels into his cage every morning and evening.

Could I try to offer him some chilled or frozen fruits and veggies to help the cooldown? Or will that cool him down too much/hurt his mouth/something bad? Thoughts?


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

that sounds like a really great idea I too want to know what people think


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

yup, I hope it's possible, as Misha's cage was at 85 when I came home. But I don't want to give him frozen fruit/veggies/crickets if it will hurt him!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I noticed Chloe was splatting more on warmer days as well. I just put cold water in a water bottle and placed it under her fleece liner in one corner of her cage. Seemed to work well , but I have never tried the frozen fruit.. thanx for the tip


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I *think* I've heard that really cold food/water can upset their tummies, but I'm not 100% sure. I would wait for a more experienced hedgie owner to drop by to answer that for sure.

If you aren't able to cool down the ambient air temperature, I would aim more for doing something like the wrapped frozen water bottles or even rice/corn/flax seed bags (cloth bags filled with rice, corn or flax seed that you can put in the freezer - they stay cold for hours).

I struggle with the hot weather as well, seeing as the one A/C in my house barely cools down the room that my hedgie is in.

Not sure if you've heard of this idea, but you can also use ceramic tiles or terra-cotta flower pots to help out your hedgehogs in warm weather. They usually are a little cooler than the air temp, and hedgies can splat on/in them if they choose to.


----------

